# Youth Calling Clinic 2013



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Ok guys last year I kinda started what I would consider an annual thing. Jeff Meyer (a.k.a Dahmer on the boards here) does a youth calling clinic at the Bay City Waterfowl show. Its amazing how big of a turnout he gets and how well its received. We try to raise money each year to cover event prizes for all the kids who attend...and obviously it helps invest into our youth and gets them involved.

Last year Jeff had the big tent overflowing and standing room only! I only see it getting bigger and bigger.

Now the reason for this post. This is the part where everyone stops blowing hot air and puts up or shuts up (hehe). Please donate to this cause as it goes directly to YOUTH RECRUITMENT, every penny of it. Just click the link and make a donation, I will note credit for your donation in this thread and confirm i have received it. I will also keep a running total so everything is on the up and up. Last year I wrote a check to Jeff for $600. Let that be the benchmark for this years fundraising! 

The show is little over a month away so i'll monitor the thread and interest and give 48hrs notice when donations will be closed off. I will then drive up to Bay City and write a check to Jeff and submit a photo of the transaction....just like last year. (pic below).


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm in for $25. Great idea again Dan. Come on everyone. Lets beat last years total!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

confirmed wingmaster22, THANK YOU!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Dan, I went to donate but it is not auto-populating the Paypal address to send money to. Could you post that up, or fix the link?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

field-n-feathers said:


> Dan, I went to donate but it is not auto-populating the Paypal address to send money to. Could you post that up, or fix the link?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jim


X2...might be able to get some calls sent to


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

paypal address = [email protected]

if anyone wishes to donate any prizes for the event, please message dahmer on here and get it to him directly if you can. I can be go between if needed also.

i'll see if i can fix the paypal link, they always flake out.

and a reminder, any amount is good! last year we had $5 donations all the way up to $50! no amount is too small.

also note if you can find the "GIFT" option while donating paypal doesn't take a cut.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

think i fixed, give'r a try.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

$20.00 sent your way.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> think i fixed, give'r a try.


Works!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

tallbear said:


> $20.00 sent your way.


$20 donation Mike"Tallbear"Thiede Lynch Mob Calls

got it buddy, thank you!

we're at $45 of our $600 goal. 

*disclaimer* i have not donated yet, I will wait til the end to apply mine.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

$25 Rick (SBII)

Thanks!

$70/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> Works!!


thanks a bunch. last year we raised the money in like 48hrs...it was kinda a last ditch effort and M-S members were very generous. 

We had planned on making the donation from SFCHA but our bylaws prevented it. We've made some changes to our bylaws this year and hope to back this a little bit in an effort to create more youth recruitment.

I encourage anyone who has kids or friends kids to take the opportunity to participate. There was like 70 kids the first day with a bunch of grins and a lot of new duck hunters that joined the ranks.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thanks a bunch. last year we raised the money in like 48hrs...it was kinda a last ditch effort and M-S members were very generous.
> 
> We had planned on making the donation from SFCHA but our bylaws prevented it. We've made some changes to our bylaws this year and hope to back this a little bit in an effort to create more youth recruitment.
> 
> I encourage anyone who has kids or friends kids to take the opportunity to participate. There was like 70 kids the first day with a bunch of grins and a lot of new duck hunters that joined the ranks.


Glad I only got banned for 10 days  I will see what I might be able to do for some calls. 

FYI, twinkies are back July 15th 

Awesome deal for the youth.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Anybody that has kids and is going to be around the Bay City area on the weekend of Aug. 3-4. Please bring them to the Saginaw Bay Waterfowl Festival. There are alot things for kids of any age to do. The clinic ive been doing is going to be its 6th year and keeps getting bigger every year. I had close to 200 kids last year for the weekend. Every kid walked away with something. The parents were amazed at the stuff that was given to the kids. Hope to see you at the event.



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bryan Czajka (BC21) Thank You!

$80/$600


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Where's daddy warbucks? I know he's good for throwing some change.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Matthew Jones (Jonesy16) Thank You!

$100/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Paul Wise Thank You!

$110/$600


p.s. include your M-S screen names so i can give ya credit, i don't always recognize everyone even though i do know a lot of you guys outside of M-S.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Grand River Chapter of Michigan Duck Hunters Association - Thank You!

135$/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Jim Bogema (Field n Feathers) - Thank You!

$160/$600


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Your welcome...wish I could attend to see what all the funds are going to and all the smiles on the kids faces.....enjoy!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

side note. Today at the SFCHA monthly meeting i asked the club to support the clinic with a donation. They all came to an agreement and passed a motion for $250.00. I will add that on to the end (still have to get a check issued).

SFCHA is a strong supporter of Youth recruitment and retention. We jump at the chance to get a youth involved and hope everyone shares the same feelings.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Your welcome...wish I could attend to see what all the funds are going to and all the smiles on the kids faces.....enjoy!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


thanks matt, i couldn't remember your screen name! much appreciated. watching the kids at the clinic is the highlight of my weekend up there. can't wait to see it this year.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Jon Wittbrodt! (JonBoy220)

$180/$600


----------



## JonBoy220 (Oct 31, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Thank You Jon Wittbrodt! (need screen name)
> 
> $180/$600


No problem, this is a great cause, and I'm sure that the kids are gonna have a great time!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Scott Taylor! (Puddle-Hunter)

$205/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Lenawee Count Delta Waterfowl

$230/$600

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Grand River Chapter of Michigan Duck Hunters Association - Thank You!
> 
> 135$/$600


and just to clarify this donation. I believe this was Phil Benardi's (he used to be with grand river chapter mdha). 

i just wanted to make sure i correctly thanked Phil for his support and hopefully i'll see phil up there, usually run into him 2-3 times a year.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> and just to clarify this donation. I believe this was Phil Benardi's (he used to be with grand river chapter mdha).
> 
> i just wanted to make sure i correctly thanked Phil for his support and hopefully i'll see phil up there, usually run into him 2-3 times a year.


He'll probably be right next to me at the CWAC meeting. I'll talk him into visiting our SFCHA booth at Bay City after and willingly donating a buck or two :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> He'll probably be right next to me at the CWAC meeting. I'll talk him into visiting our SFCHA booth at Bay City after and willingly donating a buck or two :lol:


fleece him for everything he's got!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Joel Fauser!

$240/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Bellyup!

$265/$600


This is pretty big testament to this cause. If me and belly can overlook our differences and get this done, that leaves no excuses for anyone else, lol.

thanks to everyone for being very generous so far and its amazing how well our little community on here pulls together.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

*ATTN: Short Thread Jack*



just ducky said:


> He'll probably be right next to me at the CWAC meeting. I'll talk him into visiting our SFCHA booth at Bay City after and willingly donating a buck or two :lol:


I will be sitting next to you talking about your love of Canada geese. :lol:

No money will be fleeced as I will be immediately heading to Harrisville for the MIHRC Challenge. The Barbeys have the best water in Michigan for running marks and blinds, hands down.

*Carry on, Dan*


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Thank You Bellyup!
> 
> $265/$600
> 
> ...


I may be a lot of things, but when it comes to kids and mentoring and what not, I step up to the plate. 

Thanks for setting it up SKid.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

*


PhilBernardi said:



I will be sitting next to you talking about your love of Canada geese. :lol:

Click to expand...

 *That's the part of the CWAC meetings when I usually fall asleep. How much can you possibly talk about trash chickens???



PhilBernardi said:


> No money will be fleeced as I will be immediately heading to Harrisville for the MIHRC Challenge. The Barbeys have the best water in Michigan for running marks and blinds, hands down.
> 
> *Carry on, Dan*


you can still make a donation Phil :evilsmile need not be present to win...


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I want to thank everybody that has donated so far and to shikid for setting this up. I will be posting pictures of the event to show you where the money was spent. Also GK Calls donated 100 calls and Avery Outdoors donated a bunch of hats, decals and call lanyards for this event. Im working and getting some donations from Cableas, Gander Mountain and Franks. Thanks again for your support.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Thank You Lenawee Count Delta Waterfowl
> 
> $230/$600
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Glad I can help!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bump to top.

we're currently at $265 of $600.

getting there. thanks to everyone who has donated! BC show is less than a month away.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Joel K. (Flintfisher44)

$285/$600


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Put up or shut up ! 

For a great casue. If you can't make the show, this is a great way to contribute.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Paypal sent


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Paypal sent


Got it David! thank you, we are now over the half way mark. 

$310/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thanks Big_Frank25!

$345/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thanks Steve (sampsons owner), In Sampsons memory!

$385/$600


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

This great guys!!!!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank you Travis!!! (last flight taxidermy). <--- see this dude to get yer birds mounted. very nice.

$415/$600

keep in mind i have not yet added SFCHA's $250. 

total money donated so far is $415, paypal takes a small % of each transacton/donation so i'm actually showing *PayPal balance: $400.46 USD*

when i close the donations. I will make up the difference myself...when we hit $600 it should be about $30 diff.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Warbucks spend some of that birthday money


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

The lightning just donated. Anything for kids. First year in a long time I'm missing the show. Always enjoyed the kids wailing away.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sswhitelightning said:


> The lightning just donated. Anything for kids. First year in a long time I'm missing the show. Always enjoyed the kids wailing away.


Got it Stephen! thanks bud.

$440/$600

good stuff guys.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank you Darren Cook!

$460/$600


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Dahmer said:


> This great guys!!!!!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I assume you're not interested in the additional items I sent you via PM?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bump. really close to target, would love to hit it this week so i can close it down with time to prepare for the clinic.

thanks to all the contributors, very much appreciated.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank you CougarHunter!

$475/$600


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bump


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thanks Bills N Gills!!!

$500/$600

will cut off donations at 10pm saturday night (july 20th). We are close to target, hopefully get some latecomers to this thread to chip in to put us over the top ($600). Big thank you to everyone that has donated!!!

p.s. i have 1 donation coming by regular mail for $25 will note that soon as i get it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thank you shannon tucker!

$520/$600


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bump! last call. will shutter down tonight. we are $75 short of last years mark. Hopefully some latecomers can put us over the top.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thank You Bertslash!

$540/$600


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Damn close. Thanks Kid for doing this. I wish I could take better part in this. Just too far away. Hard to find motivated people like your self. Thanks again.


----------

